# BNR Tuned Cruze 1.4T Puts 177HP/240TQ TO THE GROUND



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Stock or with the bigger injectors? Those injectors are really necessary up on top (at least on my 2011). Best you guys ever got me was 145/290.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Stock injectors. 23psi. The BNR tune is new, just released within the last couple months.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

to me it's all about reliability but congratulation ccasion14:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

KOBALT asked for a really aggressive tune, so we did it. It's all about your preference. If you want a 19psi tune or a 20psi tune, just say the word and we'll do it for you. Mild to wild, we'll make the tune yours.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> We did a tune for KOBALT using our remote tuning with a handheld and managed a very nice +40HP +70TQ gain AT THE WHEELS. :eusa_clap:


 - very nice, especially the torque! Which hand held tuner are you guys using?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

EFILive Autocal


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We still need to dyno it, but we did a lot of tuning on XtremeRevolution's car as well and the GM PID is reporting +84TQ


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow!! That is real impressive! Looks like new clutches are in order next for both these cars. My BMW 320i 2 litre with a piggy back tune is 220 whp and 258 rwtq. But I am only at 12psi max.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Wow!! That is real impressive! Looks like new clutches are in order next for both these cars. My BMW 320i 2 litre with a piggy back tune is 220 whp and 258 rwtq. But I am only at 12psi max.


= +.6L and german engineering


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We still need to dyno it, but we did a lot of tuning on XtremeRevolution's car as well and the GM PID is reporting +84TQ





blk88verde said:


> Wow!! That is real impressive! Looks like new clutches are in order next for both these cars. My BMW 320i 2 litre with a piggy back tune is 220 whp and 258 rwtq. But I am only at 12psi max.


Kobalt flashed his tune back to stock for the first run. There's no way a stock Cruze tune puts down that kind of power. The consensus is that his car didn't learn the mods and tune down the power since he ran the pull immediately after flashing back and he has the full list of bolt-ons. Given 5 miles of driving, his car would have put down numbers more consistent to what we've seen reported stock from other tuners. About 125lb-ft to the wheels. I forget the HP ratings. 

I don't want to get too heavy into this as a review is in the works but my Cruze put down 209lb-ft which is an approximately 85lb-ft gain over stock. All while never exceeding 22psi as a peak. Boost typically held at around 21psi. 

I am surprised to say, my clutch hasn't slipped yet and I've put about 1000 miles on the tune. We'll turn the tune down a bit if it does.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, I've been away for a while. You're not using the Trifecta stuff anymore? What's new about the BNR tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Sorry, I've been away for a while. You're not using the Trifecta stuff anymore? What's new about the BNR tune?


BNR brand tunes can be delivered via EFILive Autocal handheld, HPTuners if you own it, or DiabloSport hardware. We recommend the EFILive route as it's the most cost effective and the most customizable option.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So with the EFILive tune it comes with a custom tune, and if I Ever want to change it you guys can? And the handheld seems to be a bonus. Thats why I was considering vtuner. But he only offers one tune And Update fees.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup! We will adjust for whatever you want at no extra charge.


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Kobalt flashed his tune back to stock for the first run. There's no way a stock Cruze tune puts down that kind of power. The consensus is that his car didn't learn the mods and tune down the power since he ran the pull immediately after flashing back and he has the full list of bolt-ons. Given 5 miles of driving, his car would have put down numbers more consistent to what we've seen reported stock from other tuners. About 125lb-ft to the wheels. I forget the HP ratings.
> 
> I don't want to get too heavy into this as a review is in the works but my Cruze put down 209lb-ft which is an approximately 85lb-ft gain over stock. All while never exceeding 22psi as a peak. Boost typically held at around 21psi.
> 
> I am surprised to say, my clutch hasn't slipped yet and I've put about 1000 miles on the tune. We'll turn the tune down a bit if it does.


The 1.6l turbo does the same. when you do a reset or change the tune, even back to stock. they have a tendency to over boost for a short period.
you'll go from 170kpa stock boost to 200-220kpa.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Waiting on this review to come out. Ive been tossing around the idea of tuning this Cruze. My 2012 was tuned, I liked it. But I think going a different route would be a nice little change. Im also liking the gains and the fact that I can upload the tune with the handheld. 209tq. Im definitely interested.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Do you guys offer the transparency mode?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

wasney said:


> Do you guys offer the transparency mode?


That's only with trifecta.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Vtuner has it too. I just wanted too see if they can.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

wasney said:


> Vtuner has it too. I just wanted too see if they can.



VTuner does not have transparency mode, he's been very vocal about NOT having it in the past. The tune doesn't do transparency mode, it's the delivery method that does. BNR Tune delivered via EFILive does NOT have transparency. BNR Tune delivered via DiabloSport handheld DOES have transparency.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Waiting on this review to come out. Ive been tossing around the idea of tuning this Cruze. My 2012 was tuned, I liked it. But I think going a different route would be a nice little change. Im also liking the gains and the fact that I can upload the tune with the handheld. 209tq. Im definitely interested.


Don't forget you get 10% off with proof of military service.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget you get 10% off with proof of military service.


I will be using that. Thank you!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

How about throwing that BNR midpipe on the market now too eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> How about throwing that BNR midpipe on the market now too eh?



Coming soon


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry if missed it, is his car an auto? I'm guessing the stock clutch wouldn't last long with this tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The car is a manual with a clutchmasters clutch


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The car is a manual with a clutchmasters clutch


Got any good deals going on clutch/pressure plates and do u ship internationally?

My 1.6t clutch is nearly toast after drag racing it tonight (they run the same clutch as the 1.4)


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget you get 10% off with proof of military service.


How are you asking them to prove? If they are sending a photo of their military ID thats a felony.... so be mindful of that!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Just some sort of paperwork or an email from their military email address works.


----------

